# Anyone heard of Codebusters?



## lupotranscribes (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello my name is Teri Lupo, CPC-A.  I have been looking for a coding position and came across a company called Codebusters.  Any information on this company would be great.  I know, being a transcriptionist, that you need to be careful with the online companies, I am sure the same applies with coding.  Any replies would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you and have a great day!!!!

Teri Lupo, CPC-A
scentsy.com/terilupo


----------



## okiesawyers (Sep 17, 2008)

I have never heard of them, I checked out the website.  I would be interested to know if anyone has heard of them also!


----------

